# tortoise/african land snail



## shrimp26 (Nov 7, 2010)

this is a silly question.i was given 6 pink lipped snails.i have got a 3 yr old tortoise,someone said to me why dont you put the snails with the tortoise.at the mo i am sorting out the tortoise new house.anyway is it poss.sorry if its a silly question.:bash::gasp:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Snails need it damp and humid. They'd leave "slime" and poo all about the enclosure, which wouldn't be very pleasant all over your tortoise.

BTW which type of tortoise do you have?


----------



## shrimp26 (Nov 7, 2010)

*tortoise*

horsefield,3 yrs old.running out of room with all my animals got tanks everywhere,thanks for reply


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Achatina immaculata require higher humidity than you torts enclosure as said above. Very nice snails


----------



## shrimp26 (Nov 7, 2010)

*snail*

hi yea thought so also was given 300 plus snail eggs,got a thing for snails.im breeding tropical snails aswell


----------

